# Vera storm bloodline



## Hanabal (Apr 6, 2013)

anyone looking for or interested in Vera Storm bloodline?


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Hanabal said:


> anyone looking for or interested in Vera Storm bloodline?


Herbert and Vera Storms where breeders in east LA in the 70's and 80's, but they are not a bloodline. 
This is one of the dogs my father had in the mid 70's, he was a good dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [409662] :: STORMS NIKEMA


----------



## Hanabal (Apr 6, 2013)

dday said:


> Herbert and Vera Storms where breeders in east LA in the 70's and 80's, but they are not a bloodline.
> This is one of the dogs my father had in the mid 70's, he was a good dog.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [409662] :: STORMS NIKEMA


My uncle knew Vera personaly and has been breeding dogs from her stock since the late 70s, early 80s great dogs, shovel head beasts with pure game


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Hanabal said:


> My uncle knew Vera personaly and has been breeding dogs from her stock since the late 70s, early 80s great dogs, shovel head beasts with pure game


That's cool, I knew her also, but that does not make them a blood line.

"pure game"? alrighty then!


----------



## (dc) (Jan 7, 2014)

*Storm's tiger*

yes like to know more Storms bloodline ,my dog i had in the 80's was of spring of STORM'S TIGER



Hanabal said:


> anyone looking for or interested in Vera Storm bloodline?


----------

